# Eye Dancing



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Does anyone else have this problem? When I am really concentrating and trying earnestly to hit a target sometimes all of a sudden I have an eye spasm, that is, my eyeballs will do a quick stutter step from side to side. Then when I refocus I never hit the target. I shoot with both eyes open.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

I have had that happen before, but I have occasional bouts of BPV (vertigo), so I always assumed it was related to that.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I have those too, Aaron.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Well, maybe that is the key. I have noticed weird, very brief, right-to-left eye movements when intently focusing on something. I can even notice it looking at my monitor, if I stare really hard at a single letter or very small image. It is almost imperceptible, but it is there. The actual movement has to be only a fraction of a degree from center.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

You guys need to eat more bananas!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Yah, I have experienced the dancing eye before. It's likely something caused from all the concentrating when shooting. Thankfully it's a rare occurrence with me.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> You guys need to eat more bananas!


























maybe that's the problem.. they shouldn't be eating them









yeah I have eye spasms at times mostly its uncontrolable blinking for a couple of secs.. but the worst is when I get twitches in my body, mostly my arms and legs

Thats enough comment on that though


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

My rats do that. It's called boggling. It's something to do with excitement or contentment.






I didn't know humans did it though.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

When having a BPPV episode, we get something called Nystagmus. It is side-to-side twitching of the eyes. That is what this feels like, but on a MUCH smaller scale.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I sometimes get this when trying to play a new piece of music ... I think it is at least in part stress related.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

ZDP-189 said:


> My rats do that. It's called boggling. It's something to do with excitement or contentment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It happens to me very frequently, especially when I'm in my garage playing with the power tools. never really while shooting, though. cold, cheap beer helps alot for me. seriously.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Ha! Does the beer HAVE to be cheap????


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Does anyone else have this problem? When I am really concentrating and trying earnestly to hit a target sometimes all of a sudden I have an eye spasm, that is, my eyeballs will do a quick stutter step from side to side. Then when I refocus I never hit the target. I shoot with both eyes open.


Have you tried a pinhole aperture plate? That would also help to improve depth of field.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Have you tried a pinhole aperture plate? That would also help to improve depth of field.


I haven't tried anything like that. Do you mean an attachment to the fork, or just a therapeutic/diagnostic device?


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

Sounds like you might need a visit to a ophthalmologist. It may be correctable.
Good luck with it whatever you do.

RR


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Have you tried a pinhole aperture plate? That would also help to improve depth of field.


I haven't tried anything like that. Do you mean an attachment to the fork, or just a therapeutic/diagnostic device?
[/quote]

If you go to http://en.wikipedia....aperture_sights there is a rifle's rear sight comprising a large disc with a small aperture. I was thinking that you might be able to make a pair of blacked out spectacles with a small hole in the centre of the dominant eye's lens. If you are shooting in good light it should work well. It will have the following advantages:
Superior depth of field.
Both the fork tip and your target will be in sharp focus at the same time.
Your eye will not have to find focus.

Lower lighting levels/Less eye strain.
Your iris sphincter and dilator muscles have less work to do.
Your ciliary muscles around the lens have less work to do.

Less cross-dominance issues.
Only one eye can see. If like me, your left eye is ordinarily dominant and draw the pouch under your right eye, it will avoid parallax.

This may not be the solution to your problem, but if as you wrote, the problem only occurs when you are shooting, then it will significantly reduce eye strain as long as there is sufficient ambient light; and if your condition is triggered by eye strain, then it should resolve your problem.

I recommend that you visit an ophthalmologist, ideally one familiar with treating target shooting and archery athletes, and get your eyes checked out and ask him to supply these glasses.

It will probably end up looking a bit like a pair of Knobloch K1-P shooting glasses.

http://www.knobloch-schiessbrillen.de/wp/en/shooting-glasses/
http://blog.allanharding.com/2007/07/equipment-shooting-glasses-by-knobloch.html


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Bill, I made a home-built pair to illustrate what I mean:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12755-target-shooting-glasses/


----------

